# GC overclocking software



## vetchnorthbank (Jun 16, 2005)

How reliable is the maximum 'stable' overclock that Ati Tool automatically finds?? My X800XL is currently 440/540 from its original 400/490. That is the maximum stable overclock according to Ati Tool. But even under load, the temp doesnt pass 65 degrees celsius, and it used to pass 70 at these speeds (before I added some extra cooling). So, basically, do you think it would be safe for me to ignore Ati Tools recommendations and push the card even further, and just burn it in using 3dMark on a loop or something?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2005)

same thread here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=3651&goto=newpost


----------

